# Did Anyone sail with Charles Barley CE



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering, I did one trip with Charles.........


----------



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

I sailed with a Chief Engineer with BP named A Barley, this was in 1964 on British Resource, probably not the same person. I still have the reference he gave me when I paid off.


----------

